# Vispas frage...



## hns296 (27. Februar 2008)

Hi,

hab mitte Dez. mein Vispas 2008 im Neues Angelladen geholt, nur mein Problem ist das ich bis Heute noch nicht meine Karte bekommen habe, hab nur so ein übergangs Wisch.

Ist das normal das es so lange dauert bis die Karte kommt?

Hat evt wer eine Telenr. wo ich mich Informieren könnte?

Der Verkäufer im Angelladen sagt ich soll mich noch was gedulden


----------



## Borusse (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

Hi,

eigentlich ist es nicht normal, das es so lange dauert mit dem Vispas.

Hier sind Adresse und Tel.Nr.

Sportvisserij Nederland
Leijenseweg 115
Postbus 162, 3720 AD Bilthoven
Telefoonnr.: 030-6058400
Faxnr.: 030-6039874

und hier der Link dazu http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=741&taal=de-DE

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Speedfisher (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

ich hab meinen innerhalb von 2 wochen gekriegt...deshalb weiß cih nicht wieso es bei dir so lange dauert


----------



## hns296 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

Danke dir mal gucken ob die mir weiter helfen können


----------



## köfi01 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

Hi.
Der "Übergangs Wisch " gilt nur 1 Monat ,steht oben neben dem Datum.Wenn du trotzdem angelst wird es teuer.
Also *VORSICHT *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## jigzzle (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

Hi,

hier kannst du den Status abfragen http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/#
unten links auf status aanvraag, da gibste einfach die Nummer vom vorläufigen Vispas ein!


----------



## krauthi (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

die jungs von der sportvisserij nederland kommen im moment mit der produktion des vispasses nicht nach 
habe von meinem händler erfahren das die nur einmal im monat einen großen versandtag einlegen und entweder man hat glück und in zwei wochen ist der vispas zuhause oder es dauert eben wieder einen monat länger
bei mir war es leider auch so

anfang dezember bezahlt und erst letzte woche den neuen vispas bekommen 

gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## dc1981 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

Tach zusammen,

hab meine Vispas auch noch nicht bekommen.#c
Vertrag ist am 08.01.08 abgeschlossen worden und leider noch nichts da.;+

Laut Online abfrage sind die Daten noch gar nicht eingegangen.;+;+;+
 Mal warten was passiert und wann der da ist.


Grüße Daniel


----------



## gimli (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

Hast du deine Anmeldung selbst an die Sportvisserij Nederland geschickt, oder wer hat das gemacht?


----------



## dc1981 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

Hab die über einen Händler In MG gemacht.

Er meinte das es schon ein paar wochen dauern kann wegen erhöter nachfrage.


mal schauen.


grüße


----------



## Snoek (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

hallo zusammen,
ich habe meine 3stk vispässe schon letztes jahr bekommen.allerdings waren dies auch keine neuanmeldungen.normalerweise wird der vispas,wenn man schon länger im verein ist,automatisch von der fischereibehörde zum verein geschickt.dort wird alles sortiert und an die vereinsmitglieder weiterverschickt.bei einer neuanmeldung kann dies natürlich etwas länger dauern.wichtig ist nur,daß auf dem anmeldeformular,welches du hoffentlich selbst ausgefüllt hast,wirklich alles richtig ausgefüllt ist.diesbezüblich habe ich nämlich schon die tollsten dinger erlebt.(wir hatten früher immer selbst die scheine abgeholt,da standen namen und adressen drauf,die scheine wären mit der post nie und nimmer angekommen)#d.aber ich will dich nicht verunsichern.ich würde einfach mal anrufen.

gruß snoek


----------



## gimli (1. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*



> bei einer neuanmeldung kann dies natürlich etwas länger dauern.wichtig ist nur,daß auf dem anmeldeformular,welches du hoffentlich selbst ausgefüllt hast,wirklich alles richtig ausgefüllt ist.diesbezüblich habe ich nämlich schon die tollsten dinger erlebt.(wir hatten früher immer selbst die scheine abgeholt,da standen namen und adressen drauf,die scheine wären mit der post nie und nimmer angekommen).aber ich will dich nicht verunsichern.ich würde einfach mal anrufen.



Da kann ich snoek nur Recht geben.

Es kann immer mehrere Gründe haben, weshalb man keinen VISpas erhält, insbesondere wenn man seinen VISpas bei einem Angeldealer kauft. Deshalb sollte man also nach Möglichkeit seine Unterlagen selbst an die Sportvisserij Nederland schicken und sich nicht auf Dritte verlassen.


----------



## hannes (1. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

Dann muss ich meinem Dealer aber ein grosses *Lob* aussprechen.
Vor nicht einmal 3 Wochen bin ich dort gewesen und hatte gestern den 2008er schon in der Post.:m


----------



## kamin (1. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

was ist ein vispas?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*



kamin schrieb:


> was ist ein vispas?


Die Erlaubnis, die Du zum Angeln in Holland brauchst.

http://www.vispas.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=741&taal=de-DE


----------



## gimli (2. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*



> Dann muss ich meinem Dealer aber ein grosses Lob aussprechen.
> Vor nicht einmal 3 Wochen bin ich dort gewesen und hatte gestern den 2008er schon in der Post.


Man kann sicherlich nicht alle Angeldealer über einen Kamm scheren, was auch keineswegs meine Absicht war. Es gibt immer solche und solche.

Es widerlegt aber dann auch eindeutig krauthi's Hörensagen-These von der angeblichen Überlastung bei der Produktion des VISpas, an die ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig glauben konnte.


----------



## hannes (2. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*



gimli schrieb:


> Man kann sicherlich nicht alle Angeldealer über einen Kamm scheren, was auch keineswegs meine Absicht war.




Habe es auch nicht so aufgefasst - wollte nur ob der mehrfachen negativen Aussagen ein Beispiel geben das es nicht die "Tagesordnung" mit langen Wartezeiten.


----------



## dc1981 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

Tach auch,

so nach dem ich meine händler des vertrauens nach dem verbleib meines vispass gefragt hat, hat er sich beim verein schlau gemacht.

letzten sonntag hatte er ein treffen mit dem vorstand und siehe da. am mittwoch hatte ich meinen vispass in der post. aber lustig ist das ich den dann am samstag noch einmal bekommen habe ;-) hab jetzt alle dokumennte doppelt.

also kann ich mir den ja einmal abnehmen lassen lol.

vieleicht sollte derjenige der ihn noch nicht bekommen hat nochmal nachfragen.


grüße Daniel


----------



## boili (29. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

guten tag 

ich habe meinen vispass schon , aber jetzt stelle ich mir die frage wie ich die gewässer ausfindig machen kann in denen ich angeln darf !  könnt ihr mir dabei helfen ? 
gruss: boili


----------



## Speedfisher (29. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

steht doch alles in der Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren


----------



## Jogibär (29. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*



boili schrieb:


> aber jetzt stelle ich mir die frage wie ich die gewässer ausfindig machen kann in denen ich angeln darf ! könnt ihr mir dabei helfen ?
> gruss: boili


 
Google Earth ist da sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Google Earth ist da sehr hilfreich.


 
Schau mal auf meine Homepage, da habe ich unter Praxis Tipps was zu Google Earth geschrieben.


----------



## Jogibär (30. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas frage...*

Hallo Tommi,

genau das meinte ich.

Übrigens: Schicke neu gestaltete HP. Die werde ich mir jetzt mal ein bißchen genauer angucken.

Gruß 
Jogi


----------

